# Antena activa 1-30Mhz.



## Kukulkan (Dic 4, 2013)

Me gusta escuchar OC u onda corta. Me parece entretenido escuchar programas y música de lejanos paises.
En la onda corta comercial existe el problema del ruido , pero bueno eso se puede perdonar.
Tambien existe el problema de que alguna emisora no recibe bien y hay que andar con la microsintonia de vez en cuando. Esto es molesto en suma.
Tengo este circuito amplificador , aseguran que anda bien entre 1 y 30Mhz.
Creen que con este amplificador se oiría mejor...


----------



## miguelus (Dic 5, 2013)

Buenos días.

Si el poner un amplificador de Banda Ancha en la entrada de un Receptor mejorará la recepción...

Depende de muchos factores. Hay que tener en cuenta que el Amplificador que propones no tiene un control del nivel de entrada.

En Onda Corta podemos encontrar señales con márgenes de señal muy distinto, desde señales que nos llegan a la Antena con pocos µVoltios hasta señales que pueden llegar hasta casi con 1Voltio. Si no tenemos un Atenuador en la entrada del Amplificador, este se satura y el efecto es lo contrário a lo que se pretende, el Amplificador empezaría a intermodular.

También hay que tener en cuenta  el tipo de Receptor al que vamos a poner el Amplificador, no es lo mismo tener un Receptor de los denominados "Musiqueros" a tener un receptor de HF de gama Media/Alta.

Los Receptores de gama Medio/Alta disponen de un paso de entrada muy cuidado y con un alto OIP3, por lo que admiten mejor el añadirles un Amplificador de RF en la entrada.

Una cosa sería que vivas en un sótano y la única manera de recibir algo es con un Amplifiador de RF.

También tienes que tener en cuenta que todo Amplificador produce un ruido (Figura de Ruido)
este ruido será inyectado en la entrada del Receptor, si este ruido no es muy bajo, el Amplificador no nos servirá de nada.

No quiereo desanimarte, lo primero sería hacerlo y probar, a ver que pasa.

El mejor Amplificador es siempre una buena Antena, pero en interiores no queda más remedio que utilizar Amplificadores aunque, casi siempre, no den los resultados esperados.

He visto muy buenos Amplificadores para recepción en Onda Corta, los Transistores utilizados son VMOS de potencia (para transmisión) con ello se logra un OIP3 muy alto por lo que la intermodulación es prácticamene nula.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson (Dic 5, 2013)

Yo recomiendo leer este artículo primero:
http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news18/nota07.htm
Saludos C


----------



## Kukulkan (Dic 5, 2013)

Buenos dias.
Os explico, yo vivo en un entorno urbano , en un cuarto piso. Pero la topografía del lugar es singular. Es un estrecho valle fluvial de uno a tres quilómetros de ancho , rodeado de montañas que en ocasiones superan los 600m.
Este entorno topográfico dificulta bastante la recepción de radio así como la emisión. 
No obstante la OC se recibe bastante bien. Sintonizo emisoras de casi medio mundo en receptores de tamaño medio con solo la humilde antena telescópica.
La mejor opción es una antena dipolo-tierra similar a la de la imagen. Pero estamos hablando de 30 metros o más de cable. 
Esta opción en un entorno urbano no es viable.




 He conseguido hacerme con un antiguo radiocassette de los años 80 y le saque el receptor, mi sorpresa fue mayúscula . Es transistorizado de silicio y tiene un circuito impreso LA3361 que lo hace estéreo , funciona de maravilla.
Mi intención es hacerle una bonita carcasa de madera , ponerle unos buenos amplificadores de unos 20w , la antena activa y que sea más o menos portátil. (seguro que queda una radio la mar de Psicodelica).
Teniendo los componentes y tiempo me ariesgo montar la antena activa y a ver que pasa...


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 11, 2013)

Por que no probas la miniwhip, son dos cositas no mas, y "funciona" bastante bien, saludos
http://www.radiopassioni.it/pdf/pa0rdt-Mini-Whip.PDF


----------

